# Day 3 FSH ? too high



## Tracy10 (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi

We are currently having blood tests hoping to start our first cycle of ICSI with egg-sharing in January at the Cardiff/Swansea Cromwell Hospital.

My day 3 FSH - 8.2 iu/L; my LH - 3.9iu/L; and oestradiol level - 146pmol/L.

At our clinic they like you to have an FSH of <8. 

Are these results a bit high (I am only 32) and is there anything I can do to bring my FSH down.

Many Thanks

Tracy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

There isn´t anything you can do to reduce FSH level but I would suggest repeating test on day 2 as for some women the level starts rising very early(rising is normal it just varies as to when it starts), even as early as day 3.

Ruth


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Tracey,

I too am at the Cromwell and am 34.

My FSH levels are 9.1 and I am still egg sharing after a scan showed positive and encouraging results. The consultant told me that whilst FSH is a main indicator, they can look at other factors i.e. ovaries and follicles and on this basis after looking at me gave me the go ahead.

Hope that helps.

Natalie x x x


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi.  Just say your post and thought I would advise you what my clinic told me.  I am 31 first FSH test 15.9!  Day 2 (within 24 hours of AF).  Told heading for early menopause and should start IVF ASAP when FSH allows.

Second FSH test 7.6!  Have just gone through 1st IVF cycle, 14 eggs and 10 fertilitsed.  Also male factor problem.  I was also told I was not allowed to donate.  Shame as I made plenty.

Ref reducing FSH levels, I read a book which said accupuncture is very good at bringing down FSH levels.

Hoping this may put your mind at rest.

TracyX


----------

